# ARGH! I missed a Stu Hamm clinic!



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

The other night I found out that Stu Hamm gave a bass clinic/show a couple of weeks ago!

While I am primarily a guitarist, and not a bassist, STu is my favorite bass player--and I'd have loved to have been there--but I find out now--when it's too late.

Anybody go?
Or have seen him in a clinic?
Care to share?

I've seen Stu live--he toured with Joe Satriani on Joe's FLying in a Blue Dream tour--with Jonathan Mover on drums. One of the best concerts I've ever seen.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Stu is on all of my JS DVD's. He's pretty good. I can't say that I have a favorite bassist but, Billy Sheehan is pretty decent. It's unfortunate that bass players don't get much recognition. 

As for the clinic. I have no idea.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Last summer there was a B3 tour that featured Sheehan, Hamm and one other bassist. Not sure how it turned out but they had several dates last year.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw some video from that tour--I'm trying to remember who the third guy was--of course I could always google it.

Okay--I just did--
bx3tour

The third guy was Jeff Berlin--a pretty good bassist himself.


----------

